# I never drive alone



## Cubs_girl85 (Jul 21, 2017)

For safety/reputation/false claim accusations, my husband never drives without me. We are in the process of becoming foster parents, and because of this, my husband won't drive alone. In our state, we have to inform the rider we are filming (if we use a dash cam) and if they decline, we have to turn it off. Problem with that became, if he told them he doesn't feel comfortable driving without it, the people cancelled the ride and gave us bad ratings, and at one point got him suspended. We're trying to save up money right now, and also pay a few things off, so when it's time to get a placement, we're ready. Uber/Lyft drivers in our area have already been falsely accused of assault charges, and only after a lengthy court battle were found innocent. We have to drive in a major city (because we live only 30 mins away from one, and even if we drive in the opposite direction, the rides ALWAYS take us into it. Everyone's going there for the bars, clubs, restaurants, tours, concerts, we have every sport except basketball, so it's inevitable), so sometimes the areas aren't the best and because they're rennovating the entire city and surrounding areas, they just kinda pop up on you. The lines aren't as definite as they used to be even five years ago. Our final reason is, a flyer posted on college campuses and online has come to our attention, and it lists several different things a person can do that will get them free rides. All of which look poorly on the driver and run the risk of getting the driver suspended, and even deactivated. Our answer to the dash cam debacle, and reputation debacle (because even a false claim can hurt our foster parent application) was that I ride with him on the three nights he drives. I've ridden with him the last four weeks, and it hasn't been an issue until last night, the guy was drunk and unfriendly. He seemed put off, and my husband said, "Yeah, my wife's with me, she knows the city better than I do, so she helps save my fares money, and helps me navigate around any blockades and barriers we might meet (which has already happened several times, but basically we give them any bs excuse for why I'm there besides the true reason). If that's not okay, we can cancel, so you can find someone else. No problem". The guy was fine with it, but this morning my husband found this email from Uber and we just don't know what to do. We were pretty sure this was a ride SHARE company, not a cab company, meaning that there may be times when a driver isn't by themselves (which other riders have told us that other drivers have had family members with them). So, this is just infuriating. Uber won't protect you from bad riders who mean harm, or scam, or make false accusations. The dash cam causes issues here, but they won't let the driver protect themselves otherwise. It's just so past common sense that the company should want to protect their employees, and therein their reputation as a trustworthy company.


----------



## Yulli Yung (Jul 4, 2017)

Cubs_girl85 said:


> For safety/reputation/false claim accusations, my husband never drives without me. We are in the process of becoming foster parents, and because of this, my husband won't drive alone. In our state, we have to inform the rider we are filming (if we use a dash cam) and if they decline, we have to turn it off. Problem with that became, if he told them he doesn't feel comfortable driving without it, the people cancelled the ride and gave us bad ratings, and at one point got him suspended. We're trying to save up money right now, and also pay a few things off, so when it's time to get a placement, we're ready. Uber/Lyft drivers in our area have already been falsely accused of assault charges, and only after a lengthy court battle were found innocent. We have to drive in a major city (because we live only 30 mins away from one, and even if we drive in the opposite direction, the rides ALWAYS take us into it. Everyone's going there for the bars, clubs, restaurants, tours, concerts, we have every sport except basketball, so it's inevitable), so sometimes the areas aren't the best and because they're rennovating the entire city and surrounding areas, they just kinda pop up on you. The lines aren't as definite as they used to be even five years ago. Our final reason is, a flyer posted on college campuses and online has come to our attention, and it lists several different things a person can do that will get them free rides. All of which look poorly on the driver and run the risk of getting the driver suspended, and even deactivated. Our answer to the dash cam debacle, and reputation debacle (because even a false claim can hurt our foster parent application) was that I ride with him on the three nights he drives. I've ridden with him the last four weeks, and it hasn't been an issue until last night, the guy was drunk and unfriendly. He seemed put off, and my husband said, "Yeah, my wife's with me, she knows the city better than I do, so she helps save my fares money, and helps me navigate around any blockades and barriers we might meet (which has already happened several times, but basically we give them any bs excuse for why I'm there besides the true reason). If that's not okay, we can cancel, so you can find someone else. No problem". The guy was fine with it, but this morning my husband found this email from Uber and we just don't know what to do. We were pretty sure this was a ride SHARE company, not a cab company, meaning that there may be times when a driver isn't by themselves (which other riders have told us that other drivers have had family members with them). So, this is just infuriating. Uber won't protect you from bad riders who mean harm, or scam, or make false accusations. The dash cam causes issues here, but they won't let the driver protect themselves otherwise. It's just so past common sense that the company should want to protect their employees, and therein their reputation as a trustworthy company.


I really hate to be the barer of bad news, but it is against uber policy for anyone, other than the paying rider/s to ride, not even for training. If uber finds out, his account will be suspended, forever.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Hey cool looks like the first time is only a slap on the wrist. Maybe I should let my son come along on a Sunday afternoon etc.


----------



## PepeLePiu (Feb 3, 2017)

The TOS for Uber drivers is very clear, you are not supposed to have a companion while driving for Uber. I know is a sad thing but from the point of view of a pax is a little bit uncomfortable to find a permanent extra rider in the car. The dash cam is a good feature and if people does not like to be recorded they can always cancel the ride. I hope to see you around on the streets of Nashville. By the way Tennessee is a 1 party consent State, you don't have to get permission to film, but you might want to put a little sticker on the outside of the windows to let pax know they will be recorded for their and your safety.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Wisconsin is a one party consent state too. I record every trip with my cell phone on low rez. I don't notify pax because I want 5*. The other day I had a conversation with a male pax about false allegations from female pax. He was smart and stopped himself in the middle of asking me if I record trips, realizing that I probably was recording him. lol


----------



## PepeLePiu (Feb 3, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> Wisconsin is a one party consent state too. I record every trip with my cell phone on low rez. I don't notify pax because I want 5*. The other day I had a conversation with a male pax about false allegations from female pax. He was smart and stopped himself in the middle of asking me if I record trips, realizing that I probably was recording him. lol


I had a few that asked me about the Dash Cam, I put them at easy telling them that my system erases the data on the card every 4 hours, I use HD, but I always assure them that the sound will not be recorded unless I get in an altercation or argument with a pax. Most of the ones that asked forgets about it soon, but the vast majority doesn't even notice is there even though I have a small clear sticker on the window informing them of the recording devise.


----------



## Cubs_girl85 (Jul 21, 2017)

Check the laws in TN again, because you have to inform them they're being recorded. That's been the issue, they've gotten angry AT being recorded, cancelled, complained, and gotten him suspended anyway.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Here's what concerns me about what you do, PePe. Isn't the Statute of Limitations on most crimes like several YEARS, not several hours? If someone accuses you a week later of something completely unfounded, your footage is gone.

I record on low rez so that I actually have the space to feasibly store the footage for years. Plus the nice thing about the cell phone's "front" camera is it's hidden, unlike a dash cam.


----------



## UberKevPA (May 14, 2016)

I wouldn't bother with a dashcam. If you keep having extra people in your car, you won't be driving Uber very much longer.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Cubs_girl85 said:


> For safety/reputation/false claim accusations, my husband never drives without me. We are in the process of becoming foster parents, and because of this, my husband won't drive alone. In our state, we have to inform the rider we are filming (if we use a dash cam) and if they decline, we have to turn it off. Problem with that became, if he told them he doesn't feel comfortable driving without it, the people cancelled the ride and gave us bad ratings, and at one point got him suspended. We're trying to save up money right now, and also pay a few things off, so when it's time to get a placement, we're ready. Uber/Lyft drivers in our area have already been falsely accused of assault charges, and only after a lengthy court battle were found innocent. We have to drive in a major city (because we live only 30 mins away from one, and even if we drive in the opposite direction, the rides ALWAYS take us into it. Everyone's going there for the bars, clubs, restaurants, tours, concerts, we have every sport except basketball, so it's inevitable), so sometimes the areas aren't the best and because they're rennovating the entire city and surrounding areas, they just kinda pop up on you. The lines aren't as definite as they used to be even five years ago. Our final reason is, a flyer posted on college campuses and online has come to our attention, and it lists several different things a person can do that will get them free rides. All of which look poorly on the driver and run the risk of getting the driver suspended, and even deactivated. Our answer to the dash cam debacle, and reputation debacle (because even a false claim can hurt our foster parent application) was that I ride with him on the three nights he drives. I've ridden with him the last four weeks, and it hasn't been an issue until last night, the guy was drunk and unfriendly. He seemed put off, and my husband said, "Yeah, my wife's with me, she knows the city better than I do, so she helps save my fares money, and helps me navigate around any blockades and barriers we might meet (which has already happened several times, but basically we give them any bs excuse for why I'm there besides the true reason). If that's not okay, we can cancel, so you can find someone else. No problem". The guy was fine with it, but this morning my husband found this email from Uber and we just don't know what to do. We were pretty sure this was a ride SHARE company, not a cab company, meaning that there may be times when a driver isn't by themselves (which other riders have told us that other drivers have had family members with them). So, this is just infuriating. Uber won't protect you from bad riders who mean harm, or scam, or make false accusations. The dash cam causes issues here, but they won't let the driver protect themselves otherwise. It's just so past common sense that the company should want to protect their employees, and therein their reputation as a trustworthy company.


You can only skate upon the thin ice of B.S. for a limited time.
Get a 16 passenger van and tell them your wife is the stewardess.


----------



## UberKevPA (May 14, 2016)

If somebody declines to be on my dashcam, they also decline to be in my car. They can cancel and get another Uber.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Cubs_girl85 said:


> Check the laws in TN again, because you have to inform them they're being recorded. That's been the issue, they've gotten angry AT being recorded, cancelled, complained, and gotten him suspended anyway.


My experience in life has been
People who go to the greatest lengths to be " Normal" are Always hiding something . .


----------



## Cubs_girl85 (Jul 21, 2017)

UberKevPA said:


> I wouldn't bother with a dashcam. If you keep having extra people in your car, you won't be driving Uber very much longer.


Uber isn't a career, the dash cam is either going to get him deactivated, or I am. I suppose it doesn't matter, then. At least I found a way to a resolution.


----------



## UberKevPA (May 14, 2016)

The dashcam, with you AND him appearing in the video, will help you get your resolution which will be deactivation.

Rider: "Yeah, the driver brought his wife along. Just ask him for the dashcam if you need proof."


----------



## PepeLePiu (Feb 3, 2017)

Cubs_girl85 said:


> Check the laws in TN again, because you have to inform them they're being recorded. That's been the issue, they've gotten angry AT being recorded, cancelled, complained, and gotten him suspended anyway.


Unless you thinking about doing something criminal with the recordings, you can tape what is happening in your car. The one party consenting to it is..... *YOU*


----------



## redd38 (May 22, 2015)

You have two people working for a single minimum wage, that's a terrible way to save up money. You should both go get separate jobs and get two paychecks. Get jobs that help further your goals, not a job that could potentially ruin them.


----------



## PepeLePiu (Feb 3, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> Here's what concerns me about what you do, PePe. Isn't the Statute of Limitations on most crimes like several YEARS, not several hours? If someone accuses you a week later of something completely unfounded, your footage is gone.
> 
> I record on low rez so that I actually have the space to feasibly store the footage for years. Plus the nice thing about the cell phone's "front" camera is it's hidden, unlike a dash cam.


I actually have 3 memory cards with 64 gig each, they record about 8 hours at the time, which is less than the usual time that I drive, I start every day with a new one and so on. I tell them the recording loop is for 4 hours just to put them at ease. If I have a ride that becomes suspicious I download it to my Mac until at least a week has passed. I got my camera to "chop" segments of 1 hour so is easy to find the footage if I need it.
So far I had to use it only twice, one on a $20.00 clean up fee and one for a traffic incident.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

What if you get an accusation regarding a trip that didn't seem suspicious to you, so you didn't download the footage? I've heard drunk women change their minds the morning after. Correction: women change their minds in general.

In all honesty you are probably fine with your risk mitigation strategy.


----------



## SwoldieR408 (Dec 7, 2016)

it's a "family ride along" kind of rideshare lol. Find another gig, Luber is not for the faint of heart.


----------



## UberKevPA (May 14, 2016)

There's something not quite right or very dopey about all this. I recommend you drive pizza delivery so you don't have to drive so far and the pizzas don't care if you have a dashcam and can't allegate against you. The two of you should be doing better for your foster kids than Uber anyways.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

UberKevPA said:


> There's something not quite right or very dopey about all this. I recommend you drive pizza delivery so you don't have to drive so far and the pizzas don't care if you have a dashcam and can't allegate against you. The two of you should be doing better for your foster kids than Uber anyways.


I made more per hour with my first job out of college operating chemical process equipment 15+ years ago than I'm making with Uber currently...not adjusting for inflation. The only way Uber works as a full time job is if you have no kids to support or you are not the primary breadwinner. So basically young, single people or upper-middle-aged or retired people.

Unless of course there's more government assistance happening than I'm aware of. All I know is I'm one of the shrinking pool of suckers paying for all of it.


----------



## Cubs_girl85 (Jul 21, 2017)

UberKevPA said:


> There's something not quite right or very dopey about all this. I recommend you drive pizza delivery so you don't have to drive so far and the pizzas don't care if you have a dashcam and can't allegate against you. The two of you should be doing better for your foster kids than Uber anyways.


I'm starting to doubt your comprehension skills, at the result of failed humor. If you had paid attention, we aren't fostering now. We are doing this for a little extra cash BEFORE we start fostering. Also, you're insulting Uber drivers who have kids, foster or otherwise, by insinuating that Uber isn't a good enough career for them. Some people are able to make more money at this, than their $11 an hour for skilled labor jobs. You're making a lot of pompous assumptions, and abusing the threads for an ego boost. Are you lacking the proper amount of human attention needed? That could possibly be a direct result of your attitude, you might want to check into that, dear.


----------



## Cubs_girl85 (Jul 21, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> I made more per hour with my first job out of college operating chemical process equipment 15+ years ago than I'm making with Uber currently...not adjusting for inflation. The only way Uber works as a full time job is if you have no kids to support or you are not the primary breadwinner. So basically young, single people or upper-middle-aged or retired people.
> 
> Unless of course there's more government assistance happening than I'm aware of. All I know is I'm one of the shrinking pool of suckers paying for all of it.


See, and that's kinda how I'm looking at it. I'm familiar with Nashville, I grew up here. When Uber's app fails and takes roads that are blocked by trains (that are parked for the night), or road construction with no detours, I've been able to direct him around it, while also saving the pax time and money. I like that I can help SOMEWHERE. I'm disabled, can't work, and can't drive as long as he can. I'm limited to 10-20 min trips, so being able to provide help in a pinch is nice, and the pax have appreciated it.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

I don't want to speak for others but my reading comprehension suffered due to the lack of paragraph format in your OP.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Cubs_girl85 said:


> Check the laws in TN again, because you have to inform them they're being recorded. That's been the issue, they've gotten angry AT being recorded, cancelled, complained, and gotten him suspended anyway.


"informed" can be as simple as window stickers.

You will not get down rated or complaints if you don't start the trip until they consent if that's the route you want to take. Get consent before starting the trip.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Cubs_girl85 said:


> For safety/reputation/false claim accusations, my husband never drives without me. We are in the process of becoming foster parents, and because of this, my husband won't drive alone. In our state, we have to inform the rider we are filming (if we use a dash cam) and if they decline, we have to turn it off. Problem with that became, if he told them he doesn't feel comfortable driving without it, the people cancelled the ride and gave us bad ratings, and at one point got him suspended. We're trying to save up money right now, and also pay a few things off, so when it's time to get a placement, we're ready. Uber/Lyft drivers in our area have already been falsely accused of assault charges, and only after a lengthy court battle were found innocent. We have to drive in a major city (because we live only 30 mins away from one, and even if we drive in the opposite direction, the rides ALWAYS take us into it. Everyone's going there for the bars, clubs, restaurants, tours, concerts, we have every sport except basketball, so it's inevitable), so sometimes the areas aren't the best and because they're rennovating the entire city and surrounding areas, they just kinda pop up on you. The lines aren't as definite as they used to be even five years ago. Our final reason is, a flyer posted on college campuses and online has come to our attention, and it lists several different things a person can do that will get them free rides. All of which look poorly on the driver and run the risk of getting the driver suspended, and even deactivated. Our answer to the dash cam debacle, and reputation debacle (because even a false claim can hurt our foster parent application) was that I ride with him on the three nights he drives. I've ridden with him the last four weeks, and it hasn't been an issue until last night, the guy was drunk and unfriendly. He seemed put off, and my husband said, "Yeah, my wife's with me, she knows the city better than I do, so she helps save my fares money, and helps me navigate around any blockades and barriers we might meet (which has already happened several times, but basically we give them any bs excuse for why I'm there besides the true reason). If that's not okay, we can cancel, so you can find someone else. No problem". The guy was fine with it, but this morning my husband found this email from Uber and we just don't know what to do. We were pretty sure this was a ride SHARE company, not a cab company, meaning that there may be times when a driver isn't by themselves (which other riders have told us that other drivers have had family members with them). So, this is just infuriating. Uber won't protect you from bad riders who mean harm, or scam, or make false accusations. The dash cam causes issues here, but they won't let the driver protect themselves otherwise. It's just so past common sense that the company should want to protect their employees, and therein their reputation as a trustworthy company.


I think you should do something else as others have suggested. Deliver food. Get part time jobs or full time jobs doing retail. Something steady and not "dangerous" because the excuses seems like bs to me.

Is he so handsome that riders will hit on him and therefore he needs a dashcam or you so that when he turns them down he won't get falsely accused?

Does he have a lazy eye that gets mistaken for a roving one?

Two people doing the job of one (and uber of all things) is not productive, not for saving up for placement or for the future foster baby, toddler or kid you guys are hoping to get.

And it's not like you're living in the middle of nowhere, you said it yourself. 30 minutes from Nashville, plenty of options.

As a rider I would feel like I'm outnumbered and therefore uncomfortable with the idea that the driver has a companion inside.


----------



## Imonous (Jun 18, 2017)

Cubs_girl85 said:


> Also, you're insulting Uber drivers who have kids, foster or otherwise, by insinuating that Uber isn't a good enough career for them.


Perhaps they _should_ be insulted. Because unless you actually work for uber as an employee, this is not a career.

It's a side hustle, remember?

In case you've forgotten this is a company that despises drivers for "costing too much" and is actively looking to replace you fools with robots.

Career? According to Travis you're just "the other guy" in the vehicle.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Cubs_girl85 said:


> See, and that's kinda how I'm looking at it. I'm familiar with Nashville, I grew up here. When Uber's app fails and takes roads that are blocked by trains (that are parked for the night), or road construction with no detours, I've been able to direct him around it, while also saving the pax time and money. I like that I can help SOMEWHERE. I'm disabled, can't work, and can't drive as long as he can. I'm limited to 10-20 min trips, so being able to provide help in a pinch is nice, and the pax have appreciated it.


I'm glad you're so willing to help, and God bless you for wanting to be foster parents, but your hubby should be able to navigate around "challenges" such as trains and construction or the gig isn't for him. If not immediately, he should be able to learn within a couple/few weeks. And you may be saving the pax a couple of minutes but it's unlikely you're saving them $$$ because of how Uber "up front pricing" works. (There's enough built in to compensate for route deviations.)


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Tennessee is a single consent state. If you are concerned, a simple graphic on your window is enough to be considered informed.










If your husband is that concerned in Nashville, he's got bigger issues then Uber deactivating him. It's one thing if YOU were concerned... but for the husband to be?



Cubs_girl85 said:


> See, and that's kinda how I'm looking at it. I'm familiar with Nashville, I grew up here. When Uber's app fails and takes roads that are blocked by trains (that are parked for the night), or road construction with no detours, I've been able to direct him around it, while also saving the pax time and money. I like that I can help SOMEWHERE. I'm disabled, can't work, and can't drive as long as he can. I'm limited to 10-20 min trips, so being able to provide help in a pinch is nice, and the pax have appreciated it.


Then maybe YOU should be driving for Uber, not him... no one is forcing you to drive 10 hours a day, you can break that down into any amount of time you are comfortable driving for.

Each X ride is supposed to be able to offer up to 4 seats to each request. Your husband cannot do that with you in the front seat.

Stop riding along with him if you value whatever earnings Uber offers... that's not negotiable.


----------



## Cubs_girl85 (Jul 21, 2017)

I've gone through everything Uber provides and nothing. No wonder they have so many lawsuits! They're completely left open for them. There's nothing protecting themselves, much less their drivers. No worries about my question, this is his last night working for them. Associating with a company with such a horrible platform, isn't wise, much less safe. Good luck driving out there guys, hope you all get large fares, with even larger tips!


----------



## RynoHawk (Mar 15, 2017)

Cubs_girl85 said:


> Check the laws in TN again, because you have to inform them they're being recorded. That's been the issue, they've gotten angry AT being recorded, cancelled, complained, and gotten him suspended anyway.


Tennessee is single consent. You don't have to ask their permission to record with a dash cam. It is a good idea to post signs as steveK2016 pointed out, but you don't have to have a conversation about it.

Uber does not allow passengers and can deactivate him for it. I'm not telling you what to do one way or the other and you can justify riding with him however you want, but that is stated in their Terms of Service (TOS) and they can deactivate him.


Cubs_girl85 said:


> I've gone through everything Uber provides and nothing. No wonder they have so many lawsuits! They're completely left open for them. There's nothing protecting themselves, much less their drivers. No worries about my question, this is his last night working for them. Associating with a company with such a horrible platform, isn't wise, much less safe. Good luck driving out there guys, hope you all get large fares, with even larger tips!


Good luck in whatever you all decide to do. There are plenty of other part time jobs out there to make some extra $$$. If you want to do driving but not worry about passengers, I would suggest changing you account to do UberEats only. You can also do Door Dash, Grub Hub, and other deliveries that do not require you to carry passengers and you can ride along with no worries.


----------



## UberMensch3000 (Jun 10, 2017)

I'm obviously not familiar with the TOS in your specific area, but IMO you are committing a potential fraudulent insurance situation by being in the vehicle. I'm fairly certain that in as much as the million dollar liability policy is involved it is meant to only cover injuries sustained by your pax and not your own ( hence the term "liability" and NOT "personal injury" as it's usually on the "independent" to carry both ). I could be mistaken, but I'm 99% certain I am not. Now you can of course sue against such policy in the event of injury during pax transpo, but if you have an additional, unauthorized party in your vehicle at the time of any such accident who is NOT the pax of record for that particular trip and that unauthorized individual sustains injuries, I think you're going to find yourself in a pile of legal troubles.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Cubs_girl85 said:


> I've gone through everything Uber provides and nothing. No wonder they have so many lawsuits! They're completely left open for them. There's nothing protecting themselves, much less their drivers. No worries about my question, this is his last night working for them. Associating with a company with such a horrible platform, isn't wise, much less safe. Good luck driving out there guys, hope you all get large fares, with even larger tips!


There's a lot Uber is guilty of, but this is not one of them.

A single passenger, late at night, will feel very uncomfortable getting into a car they ordered as X (so a vehicle just for themselves) just to arrive and basically be out numbered.

If you or your husband is uncomfortable with being outnumbered as the driver, then that is a decision for you to determine. It's really not as dangerous as you make it sound to be. I lived in Nashville for a while, I drove Uber in Downtown Atlanta, I guarantee you that Atlanta is a far more dangerous city than Nashville.

If your husband is too scared to drive alone with a simple dash cam to prevent false allegations, which I might add I have a dash cam and have had zero false accusations in 1600 trips, then he certainly should be looking at other means of earning.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Cubs_girl85 said:


> For safety/reputation/false claim accusations, my husband never drives without me. We are in the process of becoming foster parents, and because of this, my husband won't drive alone. In our state, we have to inform the rider we are filming (if we use a dash cam) and if they decline, we have to turn it off. Problem with that became, if he told them he doesn't feel comfortable driving without it, the people cancelled the ride and gave us bad ratings, and at one point got him suspended. We're trying to save up money right now, and also pay a few things off, so when it's time to get a placement, we're ready. Uber/Lyft drivers in our area have already been falsely accused of assault charges, and only after a lengthy court battle were found innocent. We have to drive in a major city (because we live only 30 mins away from one, and even if we drive in the opposite direction, the rides ALWAYS take us into it. Everyone's going there for the bars, clubs, restaurants, tours, concerts, we have every sport except basketball, so it's inevitable), so sometimes the areas aren't the best and because they're rennovating the entire city and surrounding areas, they just kinda pop up on you. The lines aren't as definite as they used to be even five years ago. Our final reason is, a flyer posted on college campuses and online has come to our attention, and it lists several different things a person can do that will get them free rides. All of which look poorly on the driver and run the risk of getting the driver suspended, and even deactivated. Our answer to the dash cam debacle, and reputation debacle (because even a false claim can hurt our foster parent application) was that I ride with him on the three nights he drives. I've ridden with him the last four weeks, and it hasn't been an issue until last night, the guy was drunk and unfriendly. He seemed put off, and my husband said, "Yeah, my wife's with me, she knows the city better than I do, so she helps save my fares money, and helps me navigate around any blockades and barriers we might meet (which has already happened several times, but basically we give them any bs excuse for why I'm there besides the true reason). If that's not okay, we can cancel, so you can find someone else. No problem". The guy was fine with it, but this morning my husband found this email from Uber and we just don't know what to do. We were pretty sure this was a ride SHARE company, not a cab company, meaning that there may be times when a driver isn't by themselves (which other riders have told us that other drivers have had family members with them). So, this is just infuriating. Uber won't protect you from bad riders who mean harm, or scam, or make false accusations. The dash cam causes issues here, but they won't let the driver protect themselves otherwise. It's just so past common sense that the company should want to protect their employees, and therein their reputation as a trustworthy company.


This isn't a difficult job. But some folks seemed determined to make it as difficult as possible. Could you have made this post a little bit longer?


----------



## Telsa34 (May 7, 2017)

As much as I would like to take my wife for a day I won't for as sure as I do some dick will notify Uber.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Out of curiosity cubgirl, how many trips did you ride along before you got the warning?

I personally agree with you that since it is rideshare, you should be able to ride along, but the reality of the situation is that Uber/Lyft is closer to cabs by another name than anything else.

The TOS do say that only guests of a passenger are allowed. The easy solution seems to be calling the passenger and asking if they are okay with making you their guest for the ride, and cancelling if they say no. I can't guarantee they wouldn't find a way to deactivate you anyway, but to me that would seem to be within the TOS.

Too high of a cancellation rate could also mean deactivation (over 10% typically), but if it is really true that your team has done a lot of rides without problems so far, maybe you could get away with it.

If you decide to try the route of becoming a "guest of the passenger" please keep us posted as I'm sure there are a number of others on the board who would want to try the same thing but don't want to risk their Uber gig.

Also, how many people does his car seat? With you in the car, can the car only seat 3 extra passengers or is it basically an XL vehicle? Have you encountered 4 passengers before? If so, what did you do? Ride a lap? Ride the trunk? cancel the ride? Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Trafficat said:


> Also, how many people does his car seat? With you in the car, can the car only seat 3 extra passengers or is it basically an XL vehicle? Have you encountered 4 passengers before? If so, what did you do? Ride a lap? Ride the trunk? cancel the ride? Inquiring minds want to know.


I was thinking the same thing. I did four rides this afternoon. One of them had four pax.


----------



## UberMensch3000 (Jun 10, 2017)

Trafficat said:


> Out of curiosity cubgirl, how many trips did you ride along before you got the warning?
> 
> I personally agree with you that since it is rideshare, you should be able to ride along, but the reality of the situation is that Uber/Lyft is closer to cabs by another name than anything else.
> 
> ...


Sorry, but no. She should NOT be allowed to "ride along". There's a fkn MILLION DOLLAR liability policy under which she has ZERO right, authorization, etc to be in the car during a trip. That insurance policy is also why they don't want you starting a trip until the pax is actually INSIDE the car. Start the trip while the pax is getting in and he/she faceplants for who-knows-what reason and that insurance policy is enforceable. Her "riding along" puts Uber's liability directly and unquestioningly at risk


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

UberMensch3000 said:


> Start the trip while the pax is getting in and he/she faceplants for who-knows-what reason and that insurance policy is enforceable. Her "riding along" puts Uber's liability directly and unquestioningly at risk


What? I thought we all hated Uber and wanted to screw them at every opportunity? Just see my thread "Don't Bombard Uber CS with Complaints". It's cool in 2017 to bite the hand that feeds you.


----------



## UberMensch3000 (Jun 10, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> What? I thought we all hated Uber and wanted to screw them at every opportunity? Just see my thread "Don't Bombard Uber CS with Complaints". It's cool in 2017 to bite the hand that feeds you.


Sorry. Just stating facts. Not meant to convey any level of care or concern on my part


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

UberMensch3000 said:


> Sorry. Just stating facts. Not meant to convey any level of care or concern on my part


I was being facetious. You are of course correct.


----------



## babalu (Dec 16, 2015)

Yulli Yung said:


> I really hate to be the barer of bad news, but it is against uber policy for anyone, other than the paying rider/s to ride, not even for training. If uber finds out, his account will be suspended, forever.


Wasn't it ride sharing?


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

You are extremely lucky you did not get immediate deactivation. 

Additionally, the amount you are earning with two people having to be in the car at same time....pennies.

Simply have a discreet dashcam and do not make a big deal about it. You can record anything you like in your car so long as you do not post it publicly. It will protect you if there are any allegations. Send the video first to Uber (which will show them the allegations are false) and if things went further you can share the video with a lawyer that will know how to use it to clear you. As well, you can share your 'private' video with any police officer, if things go to that point.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Cubs_girl85 said:


> Uber isn't a career, the dash cam is either going to get him deactivated, or I am. I suppose it doesn't matter, then. At least I found a way to a resolution.


Uber specifically allows dash cams. Uber specifically forbids having family or friends riding with you, unless they are the paying passenger. The latter is because of insurance issues. If a ride is cancelled before you start the trip, the passenger does not have the option of rating you. If your ratings are dropping it's not because of the people who have canceled, or that you have canceled, so long as it was done before the trip started. If you are starting the trip before people have agreed to take the ride with you, and before you have told them about the recording if you are State requires you to do so, you need to stop doing that. You don't unlock the doors until you know that the passenger you are there to pick up is the correct passenger, with the correct number of riders, the correct amount of luggage, and no open alcohol containers. Then you open the doors and verify the destination. If you live in a state where they have to be told about being audio or visually recorded, then you put a sticker somewhere where they will see it easily when they sit in the car. I just found out that if you start the ride and the passenger cancels the ride after that for any reason, neither of you can rate the other.

Short version? Your story doesn't add up. Either you are a troll, or you are leaving out major chunks of what's going on.


----------



## john1975 (Jul 29, 2016)

Cubs_girl85 said:


> For safety/reputation/false claim accusations, my husband never drives without me. We are in the process of becoming foster parents, and because of this, my husband won't drive alone. In our state, we have to inform the rider we are filming (if we use a dash cam) and if they decline, we have to turn it off. Problem with that became, if he told them he doesn't feel comfortable driving without it, the people cancelled the ride and gave us bad ratings, and at one point got him suspended. We're trying to save up money right now, and also pay a few things off, so when it's time to get a placement, we're ready. Uber/Lyft drivers in our area have already been falsely accused of assault charges, and only after a lengthy court battle were found innocent. We have to drive in a major city (because we live only 30 mins away from one, and even if we drive in the opposite direction, the rides ALWAYS take us into it. Everyone's going there for the bars, clubs, restaurants, tours, concerts, we have every sport except basketball, so it's inevitable), so sometimes the areas aren't the best and because they're rennovating the entire city and surrounding areas, they just kinda pop up on you. The lines aren't as definite as they used to be even five years ago. Our final reason is, a flyer posted on college campuses and online has come to our attention, and it lists several different things a person can do that will get them free rides. All of which look poorly on the driver and run the risk of getting the driver suspended, and even deactivated. Our answer to the dash cam debacle, and reputation debacle (because even a false claim can hurt our foster parent application) was that I ride with him on the three nights he drives. I've ridden with him the last four weeks, and it hasn't been an issue until last night, the guy was drunk and unfriendly. He seemed put off, and my husband said, "Yeah, my wife's with me, she knows the city better than I do, so she helps save my fares money, and helps me navigate around any blockades and barriers we might meet (which has already happened several times, but basically we give them any bs excuse for why I'm there besides the true reason). If that's not okay, we can cancel, so you can find someone else. No problem". The guy was fine with it, but this morning my husband found this email from Uber and we just don't know what to do. We were pretty sure this was a ride SHARE company, not a cab company, meaning that there may be times when a driver isn't by themselves (which other riders have told us that other drivers have had family members with them). So, this is just infuriating. Uber won't protect you from bad riders who mean harm, or scam, or make false accusations. The dash cam causes issues here, but they won't let the driver protect themselves otherwise. It's just so past common sense that the company should want to protect their employees, and therein their reputation as a trustworthy company.


it amazes me what goes through some people's heads. 99.99% of people know this is wrong but to find two people who think it's appropriate all I can say is you two are meant for each other. I'm just not sure we need people like you raising kids.


----------



## Imonous (Jun 18, 2017)

"We are in the process of becoming foster parents, and because of this, my husband won't drive alone."

So this is the true reason for him not being able to drive alone? Not trying to bust your chops or anything but as someone else suggested it sounds like B.S. How does the _process_ of becoming foster parents require you to ride along while he's working? I don't think any rational person would buy that unless there's something else to be explained about the situation.

And wouldn't one of you be better off with another job, to give you guys TWICE the income? Seems like that would be better for someone trying to save up for another child.


----------



## driverx.nj (May 15, 2017)

Another one of THESE>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## uber fool (Feb 3, 2016)

Boc boc chicken


----------



## Xeverrer (Jan 31, 2017)

New job. Easy one.


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

Cubs_girl85 said:


> For safety/reputation/false claim accusations, my husband never drives without me. We are in the process of becoming foster parents, and because of this, my husband won't drive alone. In our state, we have to inform the rider we are filming (if we use a dash cam) and if they decline, we have to turn it off. Problem with that became, if he told them he doesn't feel comfortable driving without it, the people cancelled the ride and gave us bad ratings, and at one point got him suspended. We're trying to save up money right now, and also pay a few things off, so when it's time to get a placement, we're ready. Uber/Lyft drivers in our area have already been falsely accused of assault charges, and only after a lengthy court battle were found innocent. We have to drive in a major city (because we live only 30 mins away from one, and even if we drive in the opposite direction, the rides ALWAYS take us into it. Everyone's going there for the bars, clubs, restaurants, tours, concerts, we have every sport except basketball, so it's inevitable), so sometimes the areas aren't the best and because they're rennovating the entire city and surrounding areas, they just kinda pop up on you. The lines aren't as definite as they used to be even five years ago. Our final reason is, a flyer posted on college campuses and online has come to our attention, and it lists several different things a person can do that will get them free rides. All of which look poorly on the driver and run the risk of getting the driver suspended, and even deactivated. Our answer to the dash cam debacle, and reputation debacle (because even a false claim can hurt our foster parent application) was that I ride with him on the three nights he drives. I've ridden with him the last four weeks, and it hasn't been an issue until last night, the guy was drunk and unfriendly. He seemed put off, and my husband said, "Yeah, my wife's with me, she knows the city better than I do, so she helps save my fares money, and helps me navigate around any blockades and barriers we might meet (which has already happened several times, but basically we give them any bs excuse for why I'm there besides the true reason). If that's not okay, we can cancel, so you can find someone else. No problem". The guy was fine with it, but this morning my husband found this email from Uber and we just don't know what to do. We were pretty sure this was a ride SHARE company, not a cab company, meaning that there may be times when a driver isn't by themselves (which other riders have told us that other drivers have had family members with them). So, this is just infuriating. Uber won't protect you from bad riders who mean harm, or scam, or make false accusations. The dash cam causes issues here, but they won't let the driver protect themselves otherwise. It's just so past common sense that the company should want to protect their employees, and therein their reputation as a trustworthy company.


I would recommend your husband look into DoorDash. You would be able to drive together.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Cubs_girl85 said:


> For safety/reputation/false claim accusations,


If your safety and the safety of your husband the only one that matters? 
What about the passengers?

Did you have a background check done?

When a passenger request a ride, they at least know that's the driver isn't a convicted killer, or a sex offender, etc. 
How would they know you're not ?

Your don't think that's important?


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

PrestonT said:


> I would recommend your husband look into DoorDash. You would be able to drive together.


DoorDash and the factor of 'passenger' making accusations completely gone...good idea for them.


----------



## Lightning1181 (Nov 15, 2015)

redd38 said:


> You have two people working for a single minimum wage, that's a terrible way to save up money. You should both go get separate jobs and get two paychecks. Get jobs that help further your goals, not a job that could potentially ruin them.


Maybe they can both work the produce department at their locale WhaleMart. Together forever.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

for the love of god learn punctuation
that's why I didn't even read it


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Bart McCoy said:


> for the love of god learn punctuation
> that's why I didn't even read it


That foster kid is doomed


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

UberLaLa said:


> DoorDash and the factor of 'passenger' making accusations completely gone...good idea for them.


Wrong! Some of these delivery jobs do not allow driver bring along any human company or assistant other than animal(s).


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

ntcindetroit said:


> Wrong! Some of these delivery jobs do not allow driver bring along any human company or assistant other than animal(s).


Well, that sucks...wouldn't know, obviously....lol


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

ntcindetroit said:


> Wrong! Some of these delivery jobs do not allow driver bring along any human company or assistant other than animal(s).


might be true. But unlike uber, there won't be a witness in your car to report it.


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

ntcindetroit said:


> Wrong! Some of these delivery jobs do not allow driver bring along any human company or assistant other than animal(s).


I've taken my daughter along with me doordashing. She loved it.


----------



## Nick781 (Dec 7, 2014)

redd38 said:


> You have two people working for a single minimum wage, that's a terrible way to save up money. You should both go get separate jobs and get two paychecks. Get jobs that help further your goals, not a job that could potentially ruin them.


Very true.


----------



## UberMensch3000 (Jun 10, 2017)

Bart McCoy said:


> for the love of god learn punctuation
> that's why I didn't even read it


As you yourself then proceed to use.......no punctuation



UberKevPA said:


> The dashcam, with you AND him appearing in the video, will help you get your resolution which will be deactivation.
> 
> Rider: "Yeah, the driver brought his wife along. Just ask him for the dashcam if you need proof."


Personally, I just think wifey here has an aversion to hubby traveling the wee hours unsupervised with the possibility of drunk and horny coed pax


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

UberMensch3000 said:


> As you yourself then proceed to use.......no punctuation


if you need punctuation for 2 short sentences, you're doomed in life

the OP wrote 15 paragraphs wrapped up into one, huge difference


----------



## UberMensch3000 (Jun 10, 2017)

Bart McCoy said:


> if you need punctuation for 2 short sentences, you're doomed in life
> 
> the OP wrote 15 paragraphs wrapped up into one, huge difference


'Twas a joke, not a dick. Don't take it so hard


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Bart McCoy said:


> if you need punctuation for 2 short sentences, you're doomed in life
> 
> the OP wrote 15 paragraphs wrapped up into one, huge difference


You gotta admit, it is funny that you didn't use punctuation when calling someone out for not using punctuation, even if it was 2 sentences.


----------



## UberMensch3000 (Jun 10, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> You gotta admit, it is funny that you didn't use punctuation when calling someone out for not using punctuation, even if it was 2 sentences.


What's better is when someone calls you out for grammar issues .....and can't spell for sh*t


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

Cubs_girl85 said:


> For safety/reputation/false claim accusations, my husband never drives without me. We are in the process of becoming foster parents, and because of this, my husband won't drive alone. In our state, we have to inform the rider we are filming (if we use a dash cam) and if they decline, we have to turn it off. Problem with that became, if he told them he doesn't feel comfortable driving without it, the people cancelled the ride and gave us bad ratings, and at one point got him suspended. We're trying to save up money right now, and also pay a few things off, so when it's time to get a placement, we're ready. Uber/Lyft drivers in our area have already been falsely accused of assault charges, and only after a lengthy court battle were found innocent. We have to drive in a major city (because we live only 30 mins away from one, and even if we drive in the opposite direction, the rides ALWAYS take us into it. Everyone's going there for the bars, clubs, restaurants, tours, concerts, we have every sport except basketball, so it's inevitable), so sometimes the areas aren't the best and because they're rennovating the entire city and surrounding areas, they just kinda pop up on you. The lines aren't as definite as they used to be even five years ago. Our final reason is, a flyer posted on college campuses and online has come to our attention, and it lists several different things a person can do that will get them free rides. All of which look poorly on the driver and run the risk of getting the driver suspended, and even deactivated. Our answer to the dash cam debacle, and reputation debacle (because even a false claim can hurt our foster parent application) was that I ride with him on the three nights he drives. I've ridden with him the last four weeks, and it hasn't been an issue until last night, the guy was drunk and unfriendly. He seemed put off, and my husband said, "Yeah, my wife's with me, she knows the city better than I do, so she helps save my fares money, and helps me navigate around any blockades and barriers we might meet (which has already happened several times, but basically we give them any bs excuse for why I'm there besides the true reason). If that's not okay, we can cancel, so you can find someone else. No problem". The guy was fine with it, but this morning my husband found this email from Uber and we just don't know what to do. We were pretty sure this was a ride SHARE company, not a cab company, meaning that there may be times when a driver isn't by themselves (which other riders have told us that other drivers have had family members with them). So, this is just infuriating. Uber won't protect you from bad riders who mean harm, or scam, or make false accusations. The dash cam causes issues here, but they won't let the driver protect themselves otherwise. It's just so past common sense that the company should want to protect their employees, and therein their reputation as a trustworthy company.


So how are yall going afford the foster kid? Surely someone has to stay at home with the kid and it sounds like yall need the extra money. If you cant do Uber anymore, what will you do?



UberKevPA said:


> There's something not quite right or very dopey about all this. I recommend you drive pizza delivery so you don't have to drive so far and the pizzas don't care if you have a dashcam and can't allegate against you. The two of you should be doing better for your foster kids than Uber anyways.


But customers can complain half their pizza was missing!


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

Trebor said:


> So how are yall going afford the foster kid? Surely someone has to stay at home with the kid and it sounds like yall need the extra money. If you cant do Uber anymore, what will you do?
> 
> But customers can complain half their pizza was missing!


I think fostering a child is different from adopting a kid. Fostering parent gets paid by a governmental entity I think. So I think she is in it for the business aspect of it.


----------



## Transportador (Sep 15, 2015)

OMG people! Are you for real you Tennessee people? Uber is running a freaking business. Their income is directly affected by number of butts in car. Get it? Why do I even have to spell this out for you? The extra non paying rider in the car is taking up valuable space for Uber. You can not fit a party of 4 in the car with the wife riding along. You can not take 4 passengers on a pool ride. You guys really need to get with reality here.

There are people doing delivery for Amazon. Some of them show up with a wife or kids in the car to help them deliver faster. Amazon sends their butts home due to reduced space in car for packages. You guys are being very silly.


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

freddieman said:


> I think fostering a child is different from adopting a kid. Fostering parent gets paid by a governmental entity I think. So I think she is in it for the business aspect of it.


 Good point



Transportador said:


> OMG people! Are you for real you Tennessee people? Uber is running a freaking business. Their income is directly affected by number of butts in car. Get it? Why do I even have to spell this out for you? The extra non paying rider in the car is taking up valuable space for Uber. You can not fit a party of 4 in the car with the wife riding along. You can not take 4 passengers on a pool ride. You guys really need to get with reality here.
> 
> There are people doing delivery for Amazon. Some of them show up with a wife or kids in the car to help them deliver faster. Amazon sends their butts home due to reduced space in car for packages. You guys are being very silly.


My amazon just doesnt alllow them in the warehouse. I have thought about stopping by home depot before Amazon and paying the day worker $5/hr.


----------



## Transportador (Sep 15, 2015)

Trebor said:


> Good point
> 
> My amazon just doesnt alllow them in the warehouse. I have thought about stopping by home depot before Amazon and paying the day worker $5/hr.


Man you are smart! You can still stop by Home Depot after picking up your load. Just arrange the boxes so that you can make space for the extra guy afterward.


----------



## darkshy77 (Sep 28, 2015)

Cubs_girl85 said:


> For safety/reputation/false claim accusations, my husband never drives without me. We are in the process of becoming foster parents, and because of this, my husband won't drive alone. In our state, we have to inform the rider we are filming (if we use a dash cam) and if they decline, we have to turn it off. Problem with that became, if he told them he doesn't feel comfortable driving without it, the people cancelled the ride and gave us bad ratings, and at one point got him suspended. We're trying to save up money right now, and also pay a few things off, so when it's time to get a placement, we're ready. Uber/Lyft drivers in our area have already been falsely accused of assault charges, and only after a lengthy court battle were found innocent. We have to drive in a major city (because we live only 30 mins away from one, and even if we drive in the opposite direction, the rides ALWAYS take us into it. Everyone's going there for the bars, clubs, restaurants, tours, concerts, we have every sport except basketball, so it's inevitable), so sometimes the areas aren't the best and because they're rennovating the entire city and surrounding areas, they just kinda pop up on you. The lines aren't as definite as they used to be even five years ago. Our final reason is, a flyer posted on college campuses and online has come to our attention, and it lists several different things a person can do that will get them free rides. All of which look poorly on the driver and run the risk of getting the driver suspended, and even deactivated. Our answer to the dash cam debacle, and reputation debacle (because even a false claim can hurt our foster parent application) was that I ride with him on the three nights he drives. I've ridden with him the last four weeks, and it hasn't been an issue until last night, the guy was drunk and unfriendly. He seemed put off, and my husband said, "Yeah, my wife's with me, she knows the city better than I do, so she helps save my fares money, and helps me navigate around any blockades and barriers we might meet (which has already happened several times, but basically we give them any bs excuse for why I'm there besides the true reason). If that's not okay, we can cancel, so you can find someone else. No problem". The guy was fine with it, but this morning my husband found this email from Uber and we just don't know what to do. We were pretty sure this was a ride SHARE company, not a cab company, meaning that there may be times when a driver isn't by themselves (which other riders have told us that other drivers have had family members with them). So, this is just infuriating. Uber won't protect you from bad riders who mean harm, or scam, or make false accusations. The dash cam causes issues here, but they won't let the driver protect themselves otherwise. It's just so past common sense that the company should want to protect their employees, and therein their reputation as a trustworthy company.


*Tennessee Recording Law*. ...*Tennessee's* wiretapping *law* is a "one-party consent" *law*. *Tennessee* makes it a crime to intentionally intercept any wire, oral or "electronic communication" to overhear or record a phone call or conversation unless one party consents to the conversation. You are the one party!!!


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

Transportador said:


> Man you are smart! You can still stop by Home Depot after picking up your load. Just arrange the boxes so that you can make space for the extra guy afterward.


Haha yes. I'll save an hour worth of labor. Perhaps I can pick him up at a closer home depot to the delivery area.


----------



## UberMensch3000 (Jun 10, 2017)

Transportador said:


> OMG people! Are you for real you Tennessee people? Uber is running a freaking business. Their income is directly affected by number of butts in car. Get it? Why do I even have to spell this out for you? The extra non paying rider in the car is taking up valuable space for Uber. You can not fit a party of 4 in the car with the wife riding along. You can not take 4 passengers on a pool ride. You guys really need to get with reality here.
> 
> There are people doing delivery for Amazon. Some of them show up with a wife or kids in the car to help them deliver faster. Amazon sends their butts home due to reduced space in car for packages. You guys are being very silly.


Point taken, but it's all-but solely about that fat million dollar policy that wifey is not party to


----------



## Jack Marrero (Oct 24, 2015)

Let your wife follow you in her car. That way she'll keep and eye on you without breaking any uber rules.


----------



## georgiahomeboy (Dec 24, 2016)

Cubs_girl85 said:


> For safety/reputation/false claim accusations, my husband never drives without me. We are in the process of becoming foster parents, and because of this, my husband won't drive alone. In our state, we have to inform the rider we are filming (if we use a dash cam) and if they decline, we have to turn it off. Problem with that became, if he told them he doesn't feel comfortable driving without it, the people cancelled the ride and gave us bad ratings, and at one point got him suspended. We're trying to save up money right now, and also pay a few things off, so when it's time to get a placement, we're ready. Uber/Lyft drivers in our area have already been falsely accused of assault charges, and only after a lengthy court battle were found innocent. We have to drive in a major city (because we live only 30 mins away from one, and even if we drive in the opposite direction, the rides ALWAYS take us into it. Everyone's going there for the bars, clubs, restaurants, tours, concerts, we have every sport except basketball, so it's inevitable), so sometimes the areas aren't the best and because they're rennovating the entire city and surrounding areas, they just kinda pop up on you. The lines aren't as definite as they used to be even five years ago. Our final reason is, a flyer posted on college campuses and online has come to our attention, and it lists several different things a person can do that will get them free rides. All of which look poorly on the driver and run the risk of getting the driver suspended, and even deactivated. Our answer to the dash cam debacle, and reputation debacle (because even a false claim can hurt our foster parent application) was that I ride with him on the three nights he drives. I've ridden with him the last four weeks, and it hasn't been an issue until last night, the guy was drunk and unfriendly. He seemed put off, and my husband said, "Yeah, my wife's with me, she knows the city better than I do, so she helps save my fares money, and helps me navigate around any blockades and barriers we might meet (which has already happened several times, but basically we give them any bs excuse for why I'm there besides the true reason). If that's not okay, we can cancel, so you can find someone else. No problem". The guy was fine with it, but this morning my husband found this email from Uber and we just don't know what to do. We were pretty sure this was a ride SHARE company, not a cab company, meaning that there may be times when a driver isn't by themselves (which other riders have told us that other drivers have had family members with them). So, this is just infuriating. Uber won't protect you from bad riders who mean harm, or scam, or make false accusations. The dash cam causes issues here, but they won't let the driver protect themselves otherwise. It's just so past common sense that the company should want to protect their employees, and therein their reputation as a trustworthy company.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

ntcindetroit said:


> Wrong! Some of these delivery jobs do not allow driver bring along any human company or assistant other than animal(s).


I'm not sure about other delivery companies but so far I've had doordash and Postmates delivered multiple times (it's actually very comparable for me to pay $3.99 for delivery when Bart is 1.95 each way and Muni is 2.50 with 90 mins limit... muni takes way longer too, about 40 mins maybe more each way versus Bart's 10-15 minutes).

I can't tell if the person delivering from doordash is really that person but there's been times where they're not the only one in the car or someone comes out to meet me while the other person is in the driver seat. Idgaf. The Postmates have done the same thing and I've also had people deliver where the only person in the car and the pic clearly doesn't match (just because they're both white/black/etc they don't think I'd notice).

Maybe it's not allowed but as far as for food deliveries go, I think most customers don't care, we just want our food.


----------



## REDSEA (Jun 8, 2017)

Jack Marrero said:


> Let your wife follow you in her car. That way she'll keep and eye on you without breaking any uber rules.


And get Walkie-talkies so she can back seat drive from another car behind you.... How else are going to get around parked trains


----------



## UberMensch3000 (Jun 10, 2017)

Jack Marrero said:


> Let your wife follow you in her car. That way she'll keep and eye on you without breaking any uber rules.


Which, as I suspect, is what this whole thing is REALLY about


----------



## UberMensch3000 (Jun 10, 2017)

sellkatsell44 said:


> I'm not sure about other delivery companies but so far I've had doordash and Postmates delivered multiple times (it's actually very comparable for me to pay $3.99 for delivery when Bart is 1.95 each way and Muni is 2.50 with 90 mins limit... muni takes way longer too, about 40 mins maybe more each way versus Bart's 10-15 minutes).
> 
> I can't tell if the person delivering from doordash is really that person but there's been times where they're not the only one in the car or someone comes out to meet me while the other person is in the driver seat. Idgaf. The Postmates have done the same thing and I've also had people deliver where the only person in the car and the pic clearly doesn't match (just because they're both white/black/etc they don't think I'd notice).
> 
> Maybe it's not allowed but as far as for food deliveries go, I think most customers don't care, we just want our food.


Don't know for sure, but my best guess is they probably aren't being covered by a million-dollar policy either


----------



## empresstabitha (Aug 25, 2016)

Cubs_girl85 said:


> For safety/reputation/false claim accusations, my husband never drives without me. We are in the process of becoming foster parents, and because of this, my husband won't drive alone. In our state, we have to inform the rider we are filming (if we use a dash cam) and if they decline, we have to turn it off. Problem with that became, if he told them he doesn't feel comfortable driving without it, the people cancelled the ride and gave us bad ratings, and at one point got him suspended. We're trying to save up money right now, and also pay a few things off, so when it's time to get a placement, we're ready. Uber/Lyft drivers in our area have already been falsely accused of assault charges, and only after a lengthy court battle were found innocent. We have to drive in a major city (because we live only 30 mins away from one, and even if we drive in the opposite direction, the rides ALWAYS take us into it. Everyone's going there for the bars, clubs, restaurants, tours, concerts, we have every sport except basketball, so it's inevitable), so sometimes the areas aren't the best and because they're rennovating the entire city and surrounding areas, they just kinda pop up on you. The lines aren't as definite as they used to be even five years ago. Our final reason is, a flyer posted on college campuses and online has come to our attention, and it lists several different things a person can do that will get them free rides. All of which look poorly on the driver and run the risk of getting the driver suspended, and even deactivated. Our answer to the dash cam debacle, and reputation debacle (because even a false claim can hurt our foster parent application) was that I ride with him on the three nights he drives. I've ridden with him the last four weeks, and it hasn't been an issue until last night, the guy was drunk and unfriendly. He seemed put off, and my husband said, "Yeah, my wife's with me, she knows the city better than I do, so she helps save my fares money, and helps me navigate around any blockades and barriers we might meet (which has already happened several times, but basically we give them any bs excuse for why I'm there besides the true reason). If that's not okay, we can cancel, so you can find someone else. No problem". The guy was fine with it, but this morning my husband found this email from Uber and we just don't know what to do. We were pretty sure this was a ride SHARE company, not a cab company, meaning that there may be times when a driver isn't by themselves (which other riders have told us that other drivers have had family members with them). So, this is just infuriating. Uber won't protect you from bad riders who mean harm, or scam, or make false accusations. The dash cam causes issues here, but they won't let the driver protect themselves otherwise. It's just so past common sense that the company should want to protect their employees, and therein their reputation as a trustworthy company.


Just get a dash cam if they don't want to be recorded cancel and they can't rate you. Make sure they are 100% aware that it's there before they germt in and make sure it saves them O'king it and you save all recordings


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

Just realize that there's no winning with Uber and Lyft. They are scammers.


----------



## PepeLePiu (Feb 3, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> I lived in Nashville for a while, I drove Uber in Downtown Atlanta, I guarantee you that Atlanta is a far more dangerous city than Nashville.


That's true as long as you don't find this guy...
http://www.tennessean.com/story/new...cheal-oher-bit-me-frantic-911-call/499499001/


----------



## Mikedamirault (Jun 22, 2016)

Cubs_girl85 said:


> For safety/reputation/false claim accusations, my husband never drives without me. We are in the process of becoming foster parents, and because of this, my husband won't drive alone. In our state, we have to inform the rider we are filming (if we use a dash cam) and if they decline, we have to turn it off. Problem with that became, if he told them he doesn't feel comfortable driving without it, the people cancelled the ride and gave us bad ratings, and at one point got him suspended. We're trying to save up money right now, and also pay a few things off, so when it's time to get a placement, we're ready. Uber/Lyft drivers in our area have already been falsely accused of assault charges, and only after a lengthy court battle were found innocent. We have to drive in a major city (because we live only 30 mins away from one, and even if we drive in the opposite direction, the rides ALWAYS take us into it. Everyone's going there for the bars, clubs, restaurants, tours, concerts, we have every sport except basketball, so it's inevitable), so sometimes the areas aren't the best and because they're rennovating the entire city and surrounding areas, they just kinda pop up on you. The lines aren't as definite as they used to be even five years ago. Our final reason is, a flyer posted on college campuses and online has come to our attention, and it lists several different things a person can do that will get them free rides. All of which look poorly on the driver and run the risk of getting the driver suspended, and even deactivated. Our answer to the dash cam debacle, and reputation debacle (because even a false claim can hurt our foster parent application) was that I ride with him on the three nights he drives. I've ridden with him the last four weeks, and it hasn't been an issue until last night, the guy was drunk and unfriendly. He seemed put off, and my husband said, "Yeah, my wife's with me, she knows the city better than I do, so she helps save my fares money, and helps me navigate around any blockades and barriers we might meet (which has already happened several times, but basically we give them any bs excuse for why I'm there besides the true reason). If that's not okay, we can cancel, so you can find someone else. No problem". The guy was fine with it, but this morning my husband found this email from Uber and we just don't know what to do. We were pretty sure this was a ride SHARE company, not a cab company, meaning that there may be times when a driver isn't by themselves (which other riders have told us that other drivers have had family members with them). So, this is just infuriating. Uber won't protect you from bad riders who mean harm, or scam, or make false accusations. The dash cam causes issues here, but they won't let the driver protect themselves otherwise. It's just so past common sense that the company should want to protect their employees, and therein their reputation as a trustworthy company.


As many have mentioned, Uber has explained well enough that you can not have non-Uber riders with you, this is for multiple reasons

The first reason is for rider safety and comfort, unless a rider has friends or has requested Pool, they are to expect a car with nobody in it but the driver

Another reason is the amount of available seats, the average vehicle used for UberX (sedans, hatchbacks etc.) can only hold 5 people (3 in the back, 2 up front), this means there are only 4 available passenger seats, by letting someone ride with you, you have now brought that number down to 3, you have no idea when you will be in the situation where you will have to haul around 4 people (for me it happens quite frequently), you can refuse and cancel a ride if there is 5 or more expected to ride, but you can't refuse and cancel a ride if it is a group of 4 just because you have a ride-along, that alone is enough for a driver to be reported and deactivated

As for the dashcam, you can keep your dashcam running no matter what, you may have to alert your pax that you are recording, but you don't, under any circumstances, have to turn your dashcam off just because your pax says so, it is your car, your property, and it is for the purpose of your (and their) security, just try walking into a Walmart and requesting them to turn off all their CCTV cams while you are in the store, they will laugh in your face just for the mere mention of it

OTOH, the pax DO have full right to cancel if they wish not to be recorded and request another Uber

All you have to do is when pax enter your car, say (and/or have a sign that says) something along the lines of "for security purposes, this car is equipped with an always running in-cab dashcam, if you do not consent to being recorded, you have full right to cancel the ride now, otherwise sit back and enjoy your ride"

As long as you announce you are using a dashcam and that they can cancel if they wish not to be recorded, there is no reason why you would have to turn the dashcam off, the mere mention that they request you turn the dashcam off but aren't willing to cancel proves they are up to no good

Also you mentioned that the local college posted a list of ways to get free rides, that would be considered theft of service and is therefore illegal, if you can find proof of these notices, report it to Uber and possibly your local police, if the college faculty has knowledge of it and allows these notices to stay, they can be held responsible


----------



## NoDay (Jul 25, 2017)

There are quite a few posts on here. So if someone has already covered this then by all means sorry for the duplicate. 
In my city an estimated 25-40% of the drivers I speak to have a camera in use. but more and more getting them everyday. 

step 1 It's your car, don't give them an option. Put a magnetic sign on while on duty "camera in use for driver safety". IF they do not like it too bad. 
Step 2 If you must explain consider this logic

Camera's are literally everywhere you can think of these days. If you're in the city, you're on a camera. Why would you have a problem with the camera on in my car. Should we get hit by another car, I will use this footage to show the insurance company that I was in the right etc. This way we get fair compensation. Should another person attempt to assault the vehicle like the Dr. early this year, I use it for that. 

There are robberies, assaults and more that are legit. There are also issues were customers claim they were raped by drivers. Its not a safe world out there record the events keep them for 3 months then delete if not needed.


----------

